# I got in TROUBLE!



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

As I've mentioned in another thread, I'm having better luck with my FF cultures. MUCH better luck! My cultures are filled to the brim. 

Sunday and Monday I treated my 12 lil' buddies to a bigger feast than they could handle. Fruit fly escapees for the first time. I got yelled at by a 13 year old little girl when she found some in the bathroom!

BUT! Today I got a little wiser(I thought!). I didn't feed the frogs since they still had leftovers. My cups were still over flowing though. So, I know I have to get rid of some so they don't crash. Well, I just emptied some from each container of Hydei(4 of them) outside. Did I mention they were overflowing? I'm sure there were thousands of them! Well, I get a nasty-gram from my wife when she discovers they came back onto the front porch and her rocking chairs are covered! The next one was a little more stern! The ones that didn't opt for the rocking chairs on the porch decided to find their way back in the house and sat on the couch to watch TV, laid out on the floor, stared out the windows...getting the point? They were everywhere!

Needless to say, she gave me her two cents(hell...a whole dollar!) on how she feels about my "little bugs" being loose in the house!

I see her point. I'll continue to revise my practices. I'm thinking storm drain at street or flushed down toilet. How do you get rid of your excess FF's without the threat of them returning?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

pour them in the sink while the hot water is running. i assure you the drowned FFs wont be back to roam around the house.

james


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

Since yer already in the dog house, I'll go w/ my 2nd suggestion 1st. Dump yer excess flies in a seal-able container (culture cup w/ lid would be perfect) and toss in a rubbing alcohol soaked cottonball or wad of paper towel/ bath tissue and close it up. A couple minutes n they be dead.

Ordinarily, I'd say dump 'em in a cup, seal it up n put it in the freezer for a few minutes.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I think I seen on another thread about someone setting up a container of lemon scented dish liquid and water or something to attract and catch the escapees. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I can assure you putting them in the freezer for a few minutes isn't going to accomplish anything but stunning the flies. I put mine in for hours in an attempt to kill and half woke back up. I just pour mine in the sink and run some hot water on then. When they make it past the bend in the pipe they can come back


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Tell your daughter she's lucky! Pumilo uses the closet right by his daughter's bedroom for his bugs. Is there a closet near your kid's room? Ask her if you can keep your bugs in there.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Chris,
Escapees are pretty much unavoidable...eventually you get used to them haha. Some ideas for keeping them to a minimum: put some vinegar (apple cider vinegar works well) into a shallow dish and add a drop of dish soap. The smell attracts them, then they drown (because the dish soap reduces surface tension so they cant walk across the top). This kind of trap can last for a week or so. Another option is free-roaming pest-control geckos...not sure how the wife would feel about that though 
If you don't want to kill them, you can always set up a holding cup for extras. Just use a culture cup without any media, put in some excelsior (or whatever you use for additional surface area), put the extra flies in, and pop a lid on. They should last for at least a few days in this type of setup. 
The previous replies all had good suggestions as well...I've used both the sink/hot water method and freezing (overnight is a good idea to be safe...don't want any Lazarus flies).
Good Luck!
-Field


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

You should patiently explain that it's not a fly excess, it's a frog shortage...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Your real problem hasn't happened yet. Nip this one in the bud before it fully blooms.
Escapees will find that apple core or banana peel that someone threw in the office trash instead of the kitchen trash that goes out every day. That office trash (or the playroom trash, etc) might not get carried out very often. Next thing you know, you have fliers all over the house. Fliers are much more annoying than crawlers.


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

it's gotten to the point in my house that my WIFE actually sets out the cider vinegar/soap traps! 

I wouldn't just let the excess flies go outside, it's bad practice.
(they make great fish food, bird food, reptile food, etc)
Viv owners need to be careful not to expose our bugs/diseases/pests to our local environment. There are LOTS of tips on this forum on how to properly dispose of items.

Grats on having healthy fly cultures!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you for all your tips, advice, and laughs! 

I will be trying one or more of the suggestions mentioned!

I got a sarcastic "ha, ha, ha" from my wife when I mentioned having a frog shortage! It made sense to me. I love that logic!

Curious, how is the best way to use them for fish and bird food? I do have a saltwater tank and 5 parakeets...and 4 dogs...and 2 cats...and 12 frogs...and 5 kids...Oh, and one beautiful wife standing behind me shaking her head! Lmao! 

Thanks again, Chris


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

Instead of fish or bird food. How about kid food, lots of protein and vitamins.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

So THAT'S what's in my crunchy peanut butter...!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Judy S said:


> So THAT'S what's in my crunchy peanut butter...!


The secret is out !!! 

I've always had a couple get out from time to time, I've used the apple cider vinegar and it has worked well for me. It seems that Hydei are the escape artists, as they are the only ones I find. For the excess, I stick them in the freezer. 

My wife hates them too and I sure get an ear full when she finds one roaming around!!!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Mine was lot more than a couple that came back in the house. I'm talking hundreds easy! She was vacuuming, spraying bug spray, the whole nine yards. I just squished about 25 more around the front door. Irony...when I was reading the messages on my wife's iPad, I had one come across the screen. It seems they don't care for the outdoors...lol


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

kitcolebay said:


> My cups were still over flowing though. So, I know I have to get rid of some so they don't crash.


The only reason the cultures would crash from the number of flies is if you have been genetically selecting the flies to be intolerant of the conditions post first emergence. See this thread for a discussion. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/42419-genetics-ff-culturing.html#post375153

Some comments,

Ed


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you Ed! I had the understanding that too many flies in the culture would cause it to crash and that they should have some dumped out if not needed for feeding. Thank you clarifying more on the topic!

-Chris


----------



## Lifeguard (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a few hanging pitcher plants near by and that seems to work for me. Even if it involves dumping in a few extras every now and again.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Man, I wish I had your fruit fly problem!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

jdooley195 said:


> Man, I wish I had your fruit fly problem!


Yeah! I've heard of ff culture crashes, but I've never heard of somebody _complaining_ about having to much flies. Never. Lucky


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

frog dude said:


> Yeah! I've heard of ff culture crashes, but I've never heard of somebody _complaining_ about having to much flies. Never. Lucky


Damn, I have to many flies again! 

I always try and have to many flies. Cultures are cheap to make. The alternative sucks and we've all been there...


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

To make up for the hassle and expense of my frogs, I just say the other half can spend 1.5 times what I spend on frogs and supplies. So, occasionally I get asked if there is anything I am wanting to buy that is frog related to justify their wants and expense


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

I tend to use the freezer when I am working with the flies. I just put the container in there for a short amount of time. This will stun them and slow them down. Then I dump out the amount I need into a smaller container before the come around. I hardly ever have any escapees. 

I used to work with dwarf tarantula species. I would have to move the flies from one container, to a smaller container, to the even smaller container the housed the spider. I would just drop a couple stunned flies in... They would wake up and the spider would pounce.


----------



## SmallScaleDan (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's a solution: 

GET MORE FROGS! 


 

Dan


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Lol. That's been suggested and on my wishlist! 

I won't be putting any more Leucs in my 150. I have 12 in there and they seem to be doing great. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...150-gallons-12-leucs-6-ft-2-months-later.html

I just built 3 more tanks on Sunday for future frogs and plant cuttings. Thankfully, that cost me next to nothing. The hard part is buying the frogs!

Here's a link to the basic builds I just did- http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/86632-couple-extra-tanks.html

My next priority(hobby-wise) is to save up and buy the materials for my next display build. Two tall verts w/thumbnails and a flat screen TV in between for my daughters' room.

Thanks, Chris


----------

